# Echo's kittens where born



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

Its a slide show you can see all the kittens and mom together.
They where born this morning


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sweet babies! She's going to be a busy mom.


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

Everyone happy this morning 24 hours old.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute :luv


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

Everyone healthy and happy they stay connected to her 90% of the time. 

Vet camed and checked everyone out. There small for the average kitten but they will catch up cause mom is huge now that she is not pregnant I can see how big she really is.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Echo looks so content in some of those pictures. She should be very proud of those cuties.


----------

